
Ask HN: Do your kids refer to scrolling in the “reverse” way? - glaberficken
The other day my 5yo was sitting by my side as I controlled the KB and mouse on a random google image search. She wanted me to scroll the view to see more images and so she said: &quot;Daddy, go up&quot;<p>And I said: &quot;Do you mean down?&quot;<p>She said: &quot;No i mean up.. like this&quot; -  [proceeding to stick out her finger in the air and making an upwards motion as if manipulating a touch screen]<p>I said: &quot;Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh i see now. :-)&quot;<p>Have you also witnessed touch-screen era kids exhibit this sort of scroll direction ambiguity as well?<p>Sorry for the &quot;trivial Sunday question&quot; =)
======
DamonHD
I have the "up, no UP" vs "down" discussion with a work colleague amongst
others. (Relative ages ~50 and ~25, so not just kids. Now get off my lawn,
etc...)

Depends whether you fix on the movement of the text relative to the viewport
or something else.

